# Questions about joining NZ Army



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Just wondered whether there is anyone here in NZ that could possibly give me some advice. 

My Daughter, Son-in-Law and bump are looking into coming out to NZ. He was in the UK Army (as a Private in the Signals) for 11 years (came out February 2012) and has been in a supermarket job in the UK since and can't get enough hours to support them and a baby which is due next month.

My husband and I are about to get our full residency next week (yipee!) and thought that if they came over and stayed with us, what would be the chances that our Son-in-Law would be able to join the NZ Army? He will be 31 next month, so still within the age range (I think). Failing that, my daughter (23) was thinking of applying herself.

Son-in-Law also has his UK HGV which he got through the Army (I think is still valid), so that would be another route he could go.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Many thanks,
Dawn 
:wave:


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you daughter and son in law already have residency? The armed forces require you to be at least a nz resident before you can apply I think.


----------

